# Saturday Muzzleloader



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I hunted my butt off for this guy all year. I have pics from the trail camera and seen him 2 other times, but no shots. Sat. at noon decided to go up to the house for lunch, and as I stood up in the stand I saw movement off to my left. Sat back down to wait. 6 does come by 60 yds away and he was following. He stopped at 70, I shot, he hunched up and ran off. I felt good about the shot. 15 minutes( an eternity) and go to investigate. Go to where I shot; some hair no blood? Started down the trail 20 yards before I find any blood and it wasn't much. Now I am second guessing the shot, but decide to go a little farther. At 50 yards ahead of me there he laid. Altogether maybe found a quart of blood. When I gutted him the top of his heart was gone and all the blood inside. Lungs or something must have prevented the blood loss but either way I am HAPPY! Green score 162 3/8.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

WOW!!!! AWESOME DEER. I'd have a smile on my faced too!!! Great job.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats! Same thing happend with the doe I shot this weekend alot of hair no blood until I got within 15 yards of her.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Excellent deer, congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats! I saw one his size this year. Unfortunately, I never saw him again.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

That's an awesome buck!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can you post the trail cam pics too?


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Unfortunately not. They were taken with old camera (35mm film) and I don't have scanner.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

had two deers do that to me with muzzleloader ........very little blood but they went down within 50 yds !!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice deer! Sometimes when the shot is at a downward angle and there isn't an exit, blood loss doesn't occur externally. You will find their cavity is full of blood though.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is well worth the wait. Congrats!!! Nice Buck!!!!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

AWSOME!!! Way to stick with it....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you shoot thru both shoulders, sometimes the muscle tissue will close around the wounds and you will not find blood. Always, after a muzzleloader shot, drop down or lean sideways immediately to be able to see around the smoke to see which way they go after the blast. If you don't, you could be in for a bad feeling when you go to where they were standing when you shot, and if on a trail, you cannot always determine their direction. I learned this the hard way. Found a little hair but looked long and far in all directions I could imagine the deer taking for hours once-without finding the animal! I felt like crap for days! Many shotgunned, shoulder hit deer bagged and most 'did not' drop much blood. One went 150 yds. without a drop-luckily I could track him by the turned over leaves. You could stick your thumb thru the heart, yet he went that far. A lot of hunters might think they missed completely and not follow far enough or seriously look for fresh sign. Ever find a full skeleton in a thick patch while hunting? That is likely what happened to them.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Just curious, what were you shooting bullet wise ? I switched to Barnes Spitfires, they will exit and give a very good blood trail. Used to use stinkin' Powerbelts and had too much trouble with them.


----------



## LongCut (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice buck! Cool that you had ssen him a couple times before you shot him. Good Job!!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I shoot Hornady sabots. I have never had any trouble with them, and even this time the exit hole was good size. The shot did not hit the shoulder, it was just behind it.


----------

